# Replacement Key Cost



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

Been quoted £120 from an auto locksmith for new key and the transponder set for the immobilizer. This sound about right? give the blanks with electronics are about £40 of ebay.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 25, 2017)

slihp67 said:


> Been quoted £120 from an auto locksmith for new key and the transponder set for the immobilizer. This sound about right? give the blanks with electronics are about £40 of ebay.


I paid 165 all in for mine but only because the previous jokers who quoted 90 did not have a clue, anyway 120 is very reasonable I'd say


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi,

Did this myself when I first purchased the car.

Got a nice looking key I.E. The one here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-AUDI-A3...293917?hash=item5698981fdd:g:b8wAAOSw5UZY-y0Z

Then a new HAA Blade:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-AUDI-S...071412?hash=item33b2801874:g:CgsAAOxyzqdTceuQ

Then paid an auto lock-smith to supply a new chip and code it to the car for 60 pounds.

Total cost was 80 pounds for a new coded to the car key.


----------



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

TT Tom TT said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did this myself when I first purchased the car.
> 
> ...


Cheers Tom. So are those two links the same as

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170898821697? ... 1436.l2649


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

slihp67 said:


> TT Tom TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Yep, I would go with what you've found though as the key is new which looks nice and is worth the extra 20 pounds .


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

Please take care when buying a replacement remote,the last letter of the part number is very important. I believe A is for earlier cars and K for later and they are not interchangeable. I discovered this the hard way


----------



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

thanks for the shout Brian, any idea the year range for A & K


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't know if you're in the south east but I just had two keys reprogrammed and a new key made for my coupe, cost 205 quid for the lot.
guys name is Bob phone is zero7931437827.
Nothing other than a happy bunny.


----------



## slihp67 (Apr 16, 2017)

Na mate im in Glasgow. Any idea how much Audi would charge for this, surely cant be much more than £120?. i only have the one programmed key and dont know the code for the ecu so petrified a less than competent locksmith screws my only working key up.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 25, 2017)

slihp67 said:


> Na mate im in Glasgow. Any idea how much Audi would charge for this, surely cant be much more than £120?. i only have the one programmed key and dont know the code for the ecu so petrified a less than competent locksmith screws my only working key up.


Audi would charge you about 165 quid for the key fob then about 65 quid to programme......oh, and about three days because the fob has to come from Germany


----------



## brianmcc51 (Oct 4, 2014)

slihp67 said:


> thanks for the shout Brian, any idea the year range for A & K


If you separate the remote from the key head I believe the part number is printed on the remote (check original remote key)


----------

